# اقوى موقع لميكانيكا انتاج بالعربي حصريا ولاول مرة



## م.محمود جمال (9 مارس 2009)

:59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59:http://hctmetrology.tripod.com/chap3.htm


----------



## م.محمود جمال (9 مارس 2009)

http://hctmetrology.tripod.com/


----------



## م.محمود جمال (9 مارس 2009)

http://hctmetrology.tripod.com/quality/
القياسات واجهزة القياس


----------



## abdelfattah nasr (9 مارس 2009)

شـــــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## tarekyusry (10 مارس 2009)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (10 مارس 2009)

thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## senuors (10 مارس 2009)

موقع جميل جدا
لكن اعتقد انه متخصص فقط في
 الصفحة الالكترونية لمادة قياسات الأبعاد​ dimensional metrology
يعني مادة القياسات فقط
ياريت لو كنت غلطان تقول لي
عموما جزاك الله خير وفعلا موقع جيد جدا
​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (10 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يابش مهندس يامتميز


----------



## هشام المتوكل (11 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (11 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا .

الموقع تعليمي رائع ومفيد جدا .

تقبل اجمل المنى والتقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## وائل عبده (12 مارس 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير يابش مهندس يامتميز*​


----------



## م.محمود جمال (12 مارس 2009)

شكرا لكم جميعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا مهندسى المستقبلللللللللللللللللللللللل
واتمنى الاستفادةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## اسامة النمكي (13 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
الموقع جامد


----------



## I love life (13 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## laidblida (13 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخي و بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.محمود جمال (13 مارس 2009)

مشكورينننننننننننن جميعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## wmnm2010 (13 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## أمير صبحي (13 مارس 2009)

The site is concerned in methods and techniques of measurements *only*

thank you


----------



## ابراهيم جمعه علي (14 مارس 2009)

الفين شكر وشكر على جمالك موقع جميل جدا


----------



## ابراهيم جمعه علي (14 مارس 2009)

الفين شكر وشكر على جمالك موقع جميل جدا


----------



## ابراهيم جمعه علي (14 مارس 2009)

ابراهيم جمعه علي قال:


> الفين شكر وشكر على جمالك موقع جميل جدا


----------



## ابراهيم جمعه علي (14 مارس 2009)




----------



## احمد بكري احمد (14 مارس 2009)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اشرف7997 (15 مارس 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيكم وان شاء الله نرد جزء


----------



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## زيد جبار (19 مارس 2009)

موقع رائع يااخي .مع تحياتي لك


----------



## محمود33 (21 مارس 2009)

*thank you for all
thank you for all​*​


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (21 مارس 2009)

موقع جميل...شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## المتغير (21 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ziadzh (21 مارس 2009)

مشكور جزيلا على هذا الموقع


----------



## bido-egy (23 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا بشمهندس ... هو موقع للقياسات فقط ومش لكل فروع ميكانيكا الانتاج ... وهو موقع حلو فعلا


----------



## م.محمود جمال (25 مارس 2009)

مشكوريييييييييييييييييييييييننننننننننننننننن


----------



## bader_m (25 مارس 2009)

موقع رائع ومفيد 

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## مهندسة توتا (26 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م محمدفيصل (29 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ومتعك بالصحة والعافية


----------



## اسامة النمكي (31 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م. يامن خضور (31 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك


----------



## حازم ريسان (2 أبريل 2009)

عندي سؤال

ينتج من مخطط التفاعل البريتكتيكي عند نسبة كاربون 0.18 ينتج الاوستنايت فق
ينتج من مخطط التفاعل البريتكتيكي عند نسبة كاربون 0.18 ينتج الاوستنايت فقط
وفي نسبة كاربون اقل من 0.18 ينتج سائل ومحلول صلب دلتا وفي نسبة كاربون اكثر من 0.18 
ينتج سائل وأوستنايت مالسببط
وفي نسبة كاربون اقل من 0.18 ينتج سائل ومحلول صلب دلتا وفي نسبة كاربون اكثر من 0.18 
ينتج سائل وأوستنايت مالسبب


----------



## م.روزه (8 أبريل 2009)

م.محمود جمال قال:


> http://hctmetrology.tripod.com/


 جزاك اللة ومشكور اخي


----------



## م.روزه (8 أبريل 2009)

اشكرك على هالمشاركة اللطيفة


----------



## م.روزه (8 أبريل 2009)

ارجو تزويدي بكافة المعلومات عن كافة المضخات الميكانيكية ارجو ممن ييوفر لدية هالمعلومات نشرها مع فائق احترامي للجميع


----------



## fmharfoush (12 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## brain storming (14 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خير 
يا مهندس 
ونريد المزيد


----------



## البحار البحري (15 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير 




برنامج رائع لحذف 

AUTORUN FILE من الفلاشات ويعمل تلقائيا مع وضع الفلاشة

Mercedes

-Benz E 250 BlueTEC

windows 

HSC2 2009

HUmmer 

2009​
تقنيات السيارات 

الكهربائية


----------



## brain storming (15 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير
وشكرا


----------



## طولانكو (18 أبريل 2009)

:18:يااخواني ممكن المساعده انا أحمد ومحتاج ضروري اي جداول استاندرد للstud bolts &tap bolts


----------



## أحمد فتوح حامد (18 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وأعانك علي فعل البر ولكن المشكلة أن الموضوع كله يتعلق بالقياسات فقط.


----------



## سميرة جعفر (19 أبريل 2009)

:18::72::84::83::6::57::7::56::17::71::70::34::82::5::55::16::15::69::33::81::32::80::4::3::14::68:


----------



## ali haleem (20 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم انا مشترك جديد
ارجو المساعدة في تطوير معلوماتي في اختصاصي


----------



## الفهرساوى (20 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة فى انتظار اى استفسار فى مجال صناعة مساعدين(واقيات الارتداد)السيارات


----------



## ماجد الجنابي (21 أبريل 2009)

ممكن معمل ثرمستون بكل التفاصيل؟رجاء


----------



## bash98ar (23 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
Thank yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooou


----------



## I love life (25 أبريل 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس الاتحاد (25 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خـــــــــــير


----------



## ابن غسان الجعبري (25 أبريل 2009)

مشكور كتير اخي عالموضوع الحلو يسلمووووووووووو


----------



## Shaheen81 (31 أغسطس 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## bshar10 (31 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لببابلا بلابلا بلاب اباقفلبا بالبا


----------



## عبد الوكيل (31 أغسطس 2009)

اهلا رمضان كرييم كنت احتاج تفسير للميكانيكا الهدروليكية


----------



## عبد الوكيل (31 أغسطس 2009)

معلش دا اسم واحد صاحبى


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ... شكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## حسام الشرقاوى (1 سبتمبر 2009)

الحمد لله الذى وفقنى للانضمام لهذا المنتدي القيم الذى يسمو باعضاءه فنيا و دينيا و اجتماعيا .


----------



## اراس الكردي (2 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اسلام صلاح الدين (2 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جداًبارك الله لك


----------



## اللورد900 (4 سبتمبر 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## Eng/Ali (25 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## Eng/Ali (26 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## saifalshalchy (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*محتاجين موقع عملي وليس نظري*

إخوان مشكورة جهودكم لكن محتاجين موقع عملي وليس موقع أكاديمي أو نظري


----------



## هاله الشيخ (6 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng/Ali (7 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## fathyezat (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير*

:12:


----------



## Eng/Ali (8 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## أحمد مصطفى على (11 ديسمبر 2009)

thxxxxxxxx


----------



## هانى مختار السيد (25 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الموقع وياريت لوفية شيئ عن الزيوت والشحوم والبلى والتروس نكون شكرين افضالك


----------



## khald-eng-113 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

والله مشاركة صاروخية لك الشكرررررررررر مني والتقدير ياباش مهندس


----------



## عاطف سالم (31 ديسمبر 2009)

يسلموا على هذا الموقع


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (3 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أمين بكري (13 يناير 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## ELGAMAL (14 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## م.محمود جمال (24 يناير 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد بن عايض (27 يناير 2010)

الف شكر ................


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 فبراير 2010)

_جزاك الله كل خير_​


----------



## محمد محمد عرابى (3 فبراير 2010)

المطلوب برنامج رسم ميكانيكى سريع ومبسط


----------



## كريم خالد (3 فبراير 2010)

جميل اوي الموقع ده في التقدم كده ان شاء الله ومشكور على المجهود


----------



## فاتح روما (8 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## judiayman (11 فبراير 2010)

l would see more .


----------



## محمدودمسولب (13 فبراير 2010)

كلمة شكرا ما كفايه


----------



## سعد العادلى (18 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ahtil (11 مايو 2010)

جميل جزاءك الله خيرا على هده المعلومات


----------



## سعودى اخوان (14 مايو 2010)

تنلتاؤلرا


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (25 مايو 2010)

شكرا يا باشمهندس محمود على هذا الموقع ، علما بأنه يوجد به كتاب القياسات فقط.
تقبل تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## a7med841 (1 يونيو 2010)

الله يرحم ولديك علي مجهودك


----------



## همس الغدير (3 يونيو 2010)

شكرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## deghidy (28 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## ahwazy (29 يونيو 2010)

شکرا


----------



## فاتح روما (3 يوليو 2010)

*شـــــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا*​


----------



## ابو ايليا (15 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## korzaty (1 نوفمبر 2010)

شكر وتقدير .

نتابع موضوعك وتسلم .

تقبل اجمل التحيات والتقدير.


----------



## مطردينو (2 نوفمبر 2010)

ممكن لو سمحت عزيزي الفاضل اضافه اي تفاصيل عن التغليف بواسطه الالمونيوم للمباني


----------



## frindly heart (27 نوفمبر 2010)

a;vvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## wagdyebrahem (30 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراااا ..منكم نستفييد


----------



## fmharfoush (5 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير وبارك الله بجهدك الكريم


----------



## الطائر المحلق (5 ديسمبر 2010)

Thanks


----------



## حسام الدين عثمان (7 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ونطمع في المزيد منك انشاءالله


----------



## mashhadani (12 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخوة الكرام اني مهتم في معرفة كيفية عمل محطات الضخ لمياه الري ان تيسرت مع التقدير.


----------



## احمد محمد بهاء (12 يونيو 2011)

thaannkkss


----------



## صفدي (21 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وليد الحسين (10 أغسطس 2011)

انت مشكور


----------



## bouci83 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أستاذ أحمد (28 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أستاذ أحمد (28 ديسمبر 2011)

thank you


----------



## coreleone (9 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس/ابومنصور (16 يناير 2012)

الله يجزاك خيرررررررررررررررررررررررر ويعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## على هارون (10 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## coreleone (27 فبراير 2012)

موقع رائع مشكور


----------



## ميسي يمن (1 مارس 2012)

مشكور حبيبي


----------



## حمد الفايز (28 مارس 2012)

مشكور


----------



## rambomenaa (11 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ali suez11 (28 نوفمبر 2012)

احسن شباب جزاكم اللة خير


----------



## محمد عبد الله ب (22 مارس 2013)

الله يجزيك كل خير


----------



## honhon (4 أكتوبر 2013)

جيد جدا ومفيد


----------

